# Golden Years?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Golden Years?

I cannot see, I cannot chew, 
I cannot pee, I cannot screw. 
My memory shrinks, no sense of smell, 
My hearing stinks, I look like hell. 
My legs give way, my body's drooping, 
I wait all day, but still no pooping. 
I cannot sit, I cannot stand, 
I owe five doctors thirty grand. 
The Golden Years have come at last, 
The Golden Years can *kiss my ass.*


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

But can you still hear the Ducks quack??


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> But can you still hear the Ducks quack??


no, because of the perpetual dripping.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> But can you still hear the Ducks quack??





curt8403 said:


> no, because of the perpetual dripping.


And here's another giant can of worms you've managed to open, AirRocker. :lol:


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes but during the Golden Years you can spend more time with:










*The Golden Girls! *


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> And here's another giant can of worms you've managed to open, AirRocker. :lol:


can closed. (and I didn't even mention ****)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

AirRocker said:


> But can you still hear the Ducks quack??


Only their echos.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

quack :grin:


----------

